# Burgen Bread, Wholemeal bread (hovis nasty stuff) or Seeded Batch?



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't normally eat bread unless I'm super tired and can't make some kind of better carb source, but which is the better stuff?

I'm thinking Burgen will be the better and seeded batch.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

BUMPAGE.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

If it's only the odd occasion does it really matter?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Burgen mate, checked this ages go and burgen bread is gorgeous.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Or wholemeal bagels?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Good choice, never tried them. Any good?


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd choose Burgen bread, the soya and linseed variety.

You'll get more protein per slice and their bread is very low GI (if you're a follower of that).


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

xpower said:


> If it's only the odd occasion does it really matter?


Well I normally have 2-3 pieces a day really fella. Just to get in calories and that with my breakfast and other meals.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

JoePro said:


> Good choice, never tried them. Any good?


Lovely mate, one of my meals is now two wholemeal bagels, a small ammount of light philly and 100g chicken roll/ham on each. the bagles have 10g protein each so total 60g protein for that meal and it goes down easy.


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

Joe - that's like saying which is better: - coke, smack, meths or LSD.

Okay, poor analogy, but what I'm trying to say is it's indigestible carbs. We're not built to digest grains (why do you think your ****'s full of corn kernels after you eat sweetcorn...?! Our bodies don't know what to do with it).

Soon as I stopped eating bread/grainy crap, I stopped having IBS. Needless to say, I don't eat carbs. I find my diet gives me all the energy I need without...

Just sayin'...

SP


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Seeded Batch all the way


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Burgen bread if you like bitch tits.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Why are people so anti bread, ok White bread is sh1te, but 'nasty' hovis stuff I think is fine a couple pieces a day- wholegrain and 4g protein a slice. Don't know why ppl hate on it!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

And for the record cokes better


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

bayman said:


> Burgen bread if you like bitch tits.


Haha my family call it Menopause bread.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

SisterPsychosis said:


> Joe - that's like saying which is better: - coke, smack, meths or LSD.
> 
> Okay, poor analogy, but what I'm trying to say is it's indigestible carbs. We're not built to digest grains (why do you think your ****'s full of corn kernels after you eat sweetcorn...?! Our bodies don't know what to do with it).
> 
> ...


I eat like a man.

Just sayin'...

JP


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Haha my family call it Menopause bread.


That's because it's full of estrogen promoting plant sterols and soy. Stay well clear IMO.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> Why are people so anti bread, ok White bread is sh1te, but 'nasty' hovis stuff I think is fine a couple pieces a day- wholegrain and 4g protein a slice. Don't know why ppl hate on it!!


People are epicly anti-bread I did notice. I am cutting it slowly though, tis a **** carb source.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

bayman said:


> That's because it's full of estrogen promoting plant sterols and soy. Stay well clear IMO.


seeded batch it is?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What makes it a **** carb source?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't see the problem with bread, yes it can be hard to digest but I used it all through my contest prep 200g a day last year everyday even up to show day


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Unless ur going low/no carb I believe it's alright as long as u don't smash too much of it in


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

OJay - you saying that made a big difference bro! Back to seeded batch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

SisterPsychosis said:


> Joe - that's like saying which is better: - coke, smack, meths or LSD.
> 
> Okay, poor analogy, but what I'm trying to say is it's indigestible carbs. We're not built to digest grains (why do you think your ****'s full of corn kernels after you eat sweetcorn...?! Our bodies don't know what to do with it).
> 
> ...


do you stay in ketosis pretty much all year? true we dont need carbs to survive if the right supplementation was taken i.e fibre vits/mins

but glucose is the primary source of energy for the body and of course we know the importance of insulin and its anabolic benefits along with glycogen etc

a freind of mine stays in ketosis similarly (except for a carb meal once a week to kickstart metabolism and somewhat replenish glycogen) and doesnt complain of energy levels declining but while losing bf wouldnt be a problem making significant gains would be


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

much better sources of carbs than bread but 2-3 slices wont hurt if not cutting.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Love the burgen bread, makes a change to the regular wholemeal. Gotta laugh when people won't eat bread because its bad for but a shed load of ale and a couple of lines on the weekend is ok, its not like were all gonna step on stage next week, so enjoy your food even if its a little bit


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

People are slating standard wholegrain bread but nobody is giving a real reason why it's bad!! Burgen bread is supposed to raise oestrogen but people are still picking that over standard wholegrain bread because they heard other ppl slate it. Someone explain why it's any worse than rice or a bagel?! Not being an 4rse but it's got 4g protein a slice and 4g fibre and it's around 90 calories


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> People are slating standard wholegrain bread but nobody is giving a real reason why it's bad!! Burgen bread is supposed to raise oestrogen but people are still picking that over standard wholegrain bread because they heard other ppl slate it. Someone explain why it's any worse than rice or a bagel?! Not being an 4rse but it's got 4g protein a slice and 4g fibre and it's around 90 calories


protein from bread? incomplete and i wouldnt count trance proteins in my diet - dont think ive ever heard anyone talking up wheat protein!

but true that wholegrain bread in moderation wouldnt be harmful - but most breads are refined and contain some form of corn syrup and fructose vegetable oil etc

if you enjoy bread and see no problem with it then carry on, a ton of info on the net on the cons of it so dont need me to tell you


----------



## dan236 (Jun 5, 2009)

I prefer the multi-seed batch than normal wholemeal just because of the taste, wholemeal can be a bit dry and bland.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

mother's pride extra thick long life white anyone?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Joe, have you tried sourdough bread. You can get it with a whole load of different mixes of grains seeds and the sort. I don't mean the stuff that is like traditional bread, but the stuff that looks very dark brown/ black and comes in small heavy square/ rectangular shape. See top of the link at the Biona brand. Very tasty and calorie dense. Plus you can get it with out sugar/ salt ect. http://www.google.co.uk/images?um=1&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en&biw=1284&bih=592&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=rye+hemp+bread&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chilli said:


> mother's pride extra thick long life white anyone?


Yes please nom nom nom


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Mostly bread is crap stuff, best avoided unless youre wife's frying bacon the morning after an a good session, then roll on the red sauce


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

greenspin said:


> Joe, have you tried sourdough bread. You can get it with a whole load of different mixes of grains seeds and the sort. I don't mean the stuff that is like traditional bread, but the stuff that looks very dark brown/ black and comes in small heavy square/ rectangular shape. See top of the link at the Biona brand. Very tasty and calorie dense. Plus you can get it with out sugar/ salt ect. http://www.google.co.uk/images?um=1&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en&biw=1284&bih=592&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=rye+hemp+bread&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


Sorry about the reply, forgot about the forums.

Nah I haven't yet man, I'll check it out though sounds not bad.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bayman said:


> Burgen bread if you like bitch tits.


??????


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

because it has soya in it and linked to raised estrogen, Poliquin states soy is for dorks LOL


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Milky said:


> ??????


x2


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Burgen bread is good, of course there is our high Protein bread too


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> Joe, have you tried sourdough bread. You can get it with a whole load of different mixes of grains seeds and the sort. I don't mean the stuff that is like traditional bread, but the stuff that looks very dark brown/ black and comes in small heavy square/ rectangular shape. See top of the link at the Biona brand. Very tasty and calorie dense. Plus you can get it with out sugar/ salt ect. http://www.google.co.uk/images?um=1&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en&biw=1284&bih=592&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=rye+hemp+bread&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


Now I know where to purchase my next door stopper :laugh:

Seriously that bread, looks like some serious chewing is in order.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

tkd67 said:


> Now I know where to purchase my next door stopper :laugh:
> 
> Seriously that bread, looks like some serious chewing is in order.


yeah, I love it. Toasted with anything. Makes my jaw hurt, pmsl


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> yeah, I love it. Toasted with anything. Makes my jaw hurt, pmsl


Closest ive come to this is malted loaf. (Looks similar)....im a ****ing lightweight :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> yeah, I love it. Toasted with anything. Makes my jaw hurt, pmsl


i love food that makes me work for my nourishment lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> i love food that makes me work for my nourishment lol


I know what you mean after 12 weeks of,

4 x eggs

3 x bergan

200g beans

2 x bacon

Im slowly losing the will to live, theres some serious chomping at brekkie time, may have to change to weetabix a couple of days a week.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Royalty eat kingsmill because they are into bread

All kindz of gainz


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Personally I dont see whats wrong with wholemeal Burgen bread at all. I see it as a good carb source. I have around 4 slices a day and never done me any harm


----------

